# west coast fishing sunday 19th



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Tide Tampa bay [email protected] 3.0ft /[email protected] 2.0ft.. .Would need to get a early start or fish the out going in the sweltering death.The outgoing is alittle late for a sunday with family stuff and all.But what ever! maybe spoty will chime in on the north section and tell us what is up!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

"fish the out going in the sweltering death" - thats why God invented beer. Fisherman can use it for all sorts of situations, might even be more versatile than duct tape.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> "fish the out going in the sweltering death" - thats why God invented beer. Fisherman can use it for all sorts of situations, might even be more versatile than duct tape.


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

Gonna be fishing Ozello, from there South to Grey Mare Pass @ ****. Oldest son is going at present, but that could change depending on how late girlfriend keeps him. 24"- 26" trout are out in 8' of water. Several over slot reds being caught off of spoils at FPL. Still hearing tales of Tarpon off Suncoast Keys @ ****. Pretty good spread, maybe something will produce. Rons bringing me a new stick for the weekend. Wife's not happy with the thought of me keeping it under the bed at night. Best place I could think of, just in case I need back-up.  Ron's having a lojac installed before delivery. Sea-Ya!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

> Tide Tampa bay [email protected] 3.0ft /[email protected]  2.0ft.. .Would need to get a early start or fish the out going in the sweltering death.The outgoing is alittle late for a sunday with family stuff and all.But what ever! maybe spoty will chime in on the north section and tell us what is up!


Looks like hitting it early would only let us fish the sunrise before the tide peaks. Outgoing we would have to fight off the crowds.

The tides look pretty good for the Cotee and navigating the river in the dark is NBD. I think high is about 11:30 so we could wrap it up in time for lunch at Hooters on the water.

I'm OK with Ozello or Chaz though. 

What do you guys want to do? I need to be off te water by noon, got stuff that needs to get done before kids start back to school next week.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

If the tide isn't good at 4th St then thats a looooong ride (apprx 60mi)for me to fish an hour or two. So thats out for me unless Pin can guarantee me a 15lb snook on fly.  If I'm driving that far I rather do Cockroach, Bishop, Rattlesnake or something down in that area. But of course its gets crowded anywhere down there on the weekends too.

Cotee area would be new ground for me, which definitely has some appeal, Hooters on the back end is very appealing although it would kill my enthusiasm for doing chores when I got home, which is fine with me, but the wife may not be so thrilled.  

Ozello has an excellent tide, flood high at 7:06am and falling until 3:15pm with almost 2' of water movement. Its been so hot and I haven't been in there in over a month so I have no idea what the fishing has been like, so it could be a crap shoot on the inside. Bill's report on the outside doesn't appeal to me because cruising too much or very far outside isn't practical in the HS'r. So I'm more or less relegated to the inside. Given the high potential for solitude though and maybe Pecks on the backside Ozello has a lot of points.

I have yet to do anything worth talking about in Chazz, thats just me of course, no doubt theres fish to be had there, but I've yet to see much of anything. I guess I need to shadow Wayne and Bill.  

Ok there you have it, Cotee or Ozello for me so far. :-/


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

I vote Cotee. I have stuff to get done Sunday afternoon and I think Pinhead doesn't have the option to blow the whole day. 

I'm not sure if Hooters can serve adult beverages before 1 though. :-/


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, So were's the report??? :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

They are still at Hooters,


----------

